# Re spray on vandalised bonnet



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

one of my mates has asked if I can repair his bonnet. Some tykes have scratched words of an "un-complimentary nature" in it with a key or something.

I've got 2k spray gear here that I use for the odd bits and pieces and would take the bonnet off the car to do in my workshop.

Question is approach. I am thinking sand down whole bonnet to get a key, using about 600 grit. Sand back the scratched areas, but am wondering whether to fill them with something like dolphin glaze (in which case should I sand back to bare metal) or would I better just to use some hi build primer on these areas.

Then looking to put on a couple of coats of base and clearcoat.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Id sand them back to metal and feather the repair so you cant feel the paint edge then spot prime the areas. If you fill them with dolphin youll only have to prime them anyway as it will sink back if not. Just one thing to be carefull of if your going to base the whole bonnet and its a metalic other than black it may not match the wings so id do a test card first to check the shade. Hope this helps


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

So if I feather back and spot prime would you just roughen up the rest of the bonnet with a scotch pad or similar? If so would you just base coat the treated areas and clearcoat the whole bonnet or still base coat the whole bonnet?

Thanks,

MM


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah just a grey scotch and water on the rest of the bonnet unless he wants the chips doing. aslong as the scratches arent too near the edges you could blend the base away towards the edges and clear the whole bonnet aslong as theres not a full coat of base on the edges you should be ok with the coulor


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Just about to order paint, how much do you reckon I need for a bonnet on a Passat, 0.5l enough?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah that should be enough no problems hope it turns out ok


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

So, thought I would post some progress pictures......

Car arrived this morning, scratches have gone through the basecoat so no hope of polishing out.....
















First off, gave the bonnet and wings a wash, then went over them with a medium compound on a heavy cutting pad.









Washed off with some panel wipe then attacked with a 240 grit on the DA and then grey scotchbrite on the rest
















Also some bad stone chips that had started to rust so thought i would do those whilst I was at it 









Spot etch primed the bare metal patches, then couple of coats of hi-build on the other sanded areas.

















Then sanded wet with 600 grit ready for basecoat.









All seemed to be going far to well at this point..... :wall:

Mixed the paint, got the gear on, setup the gun and laid the first coat of base...... only to see fish eyes popping up everywhere 
















Sanded back and wiped with brake cleaner, better but still there.

Sanded back the spots individually and they seem to be under the hi build. I reckon one of two things (or maybe both)
1. Some of the fish eyes are on stone chips under the primer, I reckon they had wax residue on them that the panel wipe didn't pick up/clean. 
2. My air DA dropped some oil droplets when it was sanding and this has contaminated the bonnet.

Odd that the primer didn't react, but the basecoat certainly has so having to chase fish eyes all evening 

Hopefully get a full basecoat on tomorrow...

MM


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

And finally......

got the basecoat on with no reaction, 3 lightish coats followed by 3 clearcoats and the edges melted in with fade out thinner.
















Looks better than it is in reality as got a bit of orange peel in the basecoat and also some dirt in the clear. Hopefully a lot of this will come out with a wet sand and polish after a week or two, but still, better than it was to start with  Was really pleased with the colour match though 

MM


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

good work there mate


----------

